# A little handy 2x2 trainer application (one side solver)



## Roman (Apr 17, 2015)

There are probably a lot similar things exist, but I just made one for myself and thought it'll be nice to show you.






I haven't mentioned in the video that the final app is likely to be a timer with these features.
Let me know what do you think.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 17, 2015)

Very cool idea. I would love to be able to show this to newer people who ask me how to get better at building faces/layers.


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2015)

This looks really good. Are those random state scrambles?


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2015)

TDM said:


> Are those random state scrambles?



Not exactly. I wrote a function that generates a random sequence of non-parallel moves (from 9 to 11 moves).


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Apr 17, 2015)

NOICE you use the dark skin on Visual Studio aswell!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 17, 2015)

Really cool, can help me with building better layers  please inform SS when this is downloadable


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 17, 2015)

Make it a web app? :-D


----------



## Ollie (Apr 17, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> Make it a web app? :-D



Yes please  If it's not too difficult it might be nice if the program indicated whether one of the solutions generated for a particular colour also made a full layer. For example, *Red = 5* and Blue = 3, where *bold = a layer*.


----------

